# Marmite good or bad for you



## gail1

Anyone know. I love this stuff
gail


----------



## bev

Sorry Gail - I dont think it is. It is full of salt so not good for blood pressure. Its ok once in a while - but I wouldnt have it every day.Bev


----------



## novorapidboi26

Its got carbs (not much) and alot of protien I think, not much fat, so I suppose its fine...........everything in moderation though.......


----------



## novorapidboi26

bev said:


> Sorry Gail - I dont think it is. It is full of salt so not good for blood pressure. Its ok once in a while - but I wouldnt have it every day.Bev



Missed the salt.........well done..


----------



## Phil65

I love it too, especially the new stronger version!!  Still probably better for you than jam on your toast!


----------



## MeanMom

The vitamin B in it is very good for stress tho' - yes its high in salt but if you love it you can cut out the salt in other areas of your diet. When I had a few problems with my health as a child and lost a lot of weight my doc told my Mum to give me Marmite on brown bread/toast every day. (He also told her to give me Sanatogen tonic wine so perhaps his advice is a bit outdated now!)








A little bit of what you fancy..etc


----------



## novorapidboi26

carolynsurry said:


> The vitamin B in it is very good for stress tho' - yes its high in salt but if you love it you can cut out the salt in other areas of your diet. When I had a few problems with my health as a child and lost a lot of weight my doc told my Mum to give me Marmite on brown bread/toast every day. (He also told her to give me Sanatogen tonic wine so perhaps his advice is a bit outdated now!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit of what you fancy..etc



Is that in any way similar to the popular scottish tipple 'Buckfast' made in devon by the benedictine monks......


----------



## MeanMom

novorapidboi26 said:


> Is that in any way similar to the popular scottish tipple 'Buckfast' made in devon by the benedictine monks......



 Dont know Novo, but it brightened up my pre teen years no end


----------



## novorapidboi26

I might have to purchase this drink to try it out...........


----------



## Steff

Hi in salt but afriad it is a got to have for me love the stuff lol x


----------



## Northerner

Here's what Marmite have to say about the salt content:

http://www.marmite.com/love/nutrition/salt.html

I think as long as you aren't guzzling tons of the stuff then it shouldn't be an issue. I have cut out salt from most areas of my cooking now so can afford some marmite on toast every now and again! The Vitamin B12 is particularly important to diabetics I believe and marmite is a good source of this.


----------



## gail1

I love my Marmite I dont have much salt otherwise. bUT i WILL ADMIT that i di sometimes just have a spoonfull on its own yummy
gail


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> I love my Marmite I dont have much salt otherwise. bUT i WILL ADMIT that i di sometimes just have a spoonfull on its own yummy
> gail



I imagine a spoonful is more than the recommended 4g, so probably not a good idea to do that too often!  What is your blood pressure like?


----------



## katie

novorapidboi26 said:


> I might have to purchase this drink to try it out...........



It tastes a bit like sherry!

Love it 

PS. Marmite is the best and I had it at lunchtime today


----------



## gail1

Northi my blood pressure is really good must be the marmite lol

Katie have you tryed the new stronger one?
gail


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Northi mu blood pressure is really good must be the marmite lol
> 
> Kate have you tryed the new stronger one?
> gail



have you tryed the bread sticks Gail


----------



## gail1

Steffie said:


> have you tryed the bread sticks Gail



Bread sticks? what are they marmite flavoured???? mmmm if they are come to mummy Drools in anticipation
If so where can you get them???
gail


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Bread sticks? what are they marmite flavoured???? mmmm if they are come to mummy Drools in anticipation
> If so where can you get them???
> gail



morrisons and they do the marmite rice cakes as well xx


----------



## gail1

Steffie said:


> morrisons and they do the marmite rice cakes as well xx



Steffie I bow at your feet you lovely lady you. I normally get my home support worker to take me to Tescos for shopping but this week me thinks Morrisons here we come. Are they Morrisons own brand or marmite branded?
gail
Think I may fire off a email to morrisions to see if they stock them in our local one
gail


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Steffie I bow at your feet you lovely lady you. I normally get my home support worker to take me to Tescos for shopping but this week me thinks Morrisons here we come. Are they Morrisons own brand or marmite branded?
> gail
> Think I may fire off a email to morrisions to see if they stock them in our local one
> gail



marmite branded hun x personally i hated them lol x


----------



## gail1

Have just emailed them to see if our local store stocks them am going to give them a go if they do
gail


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Have just emailed them to see if our local store stocks them am going to give them a go if they do
> gail



see said id do a favour for you in return for those parsnip crisps hehe x


----------



## gail1

Steffie said:


> see said id do a favour for you in return for those parsnip crisps hehe x



you did as well ah bless
gail


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> you did as well ah bless
> gail



lol, no sign of any reply to your email?


----------



## grandma

I love marmite with a little salad cream on toast, its brill.


----------



## Jennywren

Has anyone seen the marmite chocolate they had it on daybreak the other day , everyone who tasted it said it wasnt very nice 

http://www.marketingweek.co.uk/sect...o-be-divisive-christmas-treat/3018701.article


----------



## grandma

Jennywren said:


> Has anyone seen the marmite chocolate they had it on daybreak the other day , everyone who tasted it said it wasnt very nice
> 
> http://www.marketingweek.co.uk/sect...o-be-divisive-christmas-treat/3018701.article



I saw that about marmite chocolate dont think Id like it love marmite but domt like chocolate never have even before I was diabetic.


----------



## MeanMom

you might like to try these if you like Marmite (Marmite cereal bars)







http://www.marmite.com/love/snacks/

Personally, much as I love Marmite, i think these are horrible, but I so want them to be nice. I keep buying them but they dont get any better


----------



## HelenM

I'm sure if you use the tiny scrape  there's no problem, larger amounts as many have mentioned...too much salt.

I sometimes  act as a translator  for my French dietitian. The funniest thing ever was watching her face when I tried to explain what the marmite (in a food diary) was. 'well it's made from yeast and you spread it on toast, it's brown, its salty but you only spread it thinly and it has lots of vit B. ..........''
 I think it confirmed her ideas that the British are mad and have no taste whatsoever'


----------



## Ellie Jones

Marmite it's in very close league with liver

As the two foods that should be banned from very existence, as both are totally foul indeed..

As you can tell I'm not a lover of Marmite

But they do say you either love it or hate it


----------



## Northerner

Ellie Jones said:


> Marmite it's in very close league with liver
> 
> As the two foods that should be banned from very existence, as both are totally foul indeed..
> 
> As you can tell I'm not a lover of Marmite
> 
> But they do say you either love it or hate it



Have you never eaten liver, bacon and onions braised in a pot Ellie? Heaven!!!!!


----------



## am64

you get my vote with that one northe x


----------



## Joe90

*Bovril*

What about *Bovril* ?
I love it on toasted wheatgrain bread with unsalted butter, for breakfast.
It's 10 times better than marmite in my opinion, but is it bad for me?
Joe


----------



## Andy HB

Joe90 said:


> What about *Bovril* ?
> I love it on toasted wheatgrain bread with unsalted butter, for breakfast.
> It's 10 times better than marmite in my opinion, but is it bad for me?
> Joe



Nah! It's the food of Kings!!


----------



## donnarob

*Marmite*

Hi Andy 

I think I'm falling into the trap of not wanting to eat any bread as I'm afraid it's going to cause a spike (coward)!  My doctor recommended Rye bread and as I'm a huge Marmite fan, think I will try that out for breakfast tomorrow.  Should be interesting to see what the test results are?  I know it's high in salt but also has loads of health benefiting B vitamins.  I don't a lot of salt so think i will give this a try. 

Donna


----------



## Andy HB

donnarob said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> I think I'm falling into the trap of not wanting to eat any bread as I'm afraid it's going to cause a spike (coward)!  My doctor recommended Rye bread and as I'm a huge Marmite fan, think I will try that out for breakfast tomorrow.  Should be interesting to see what the test results are?  I know it's high in salt but also has loads of health benefiting B vitamins.  I don't a lot of salt so think i will give this a try.
> 
> Donna



I tracked my meals (counting calories, carbs, sugars, fat, saturated fat and salt) on a daily basis for a few weeks. It's interesting how easy it is to get to the 6g daily intake of salt. However, if you balance the salty things on a daily basis then you should be OK.

Let us know how you get on with the rye bread. It should be tasty enough (I must try making one in my bread machine one day!).

Andy


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

DonnaRob

If the rye bread doesn't work out, have you tried Soya and Linseed Burgen bread? Seems to be gentler on BGs for many...

M


----------



## donnarob

Hi, Can't get Burgen's over here only Bergen!! 
Donna


----------



## Northerner

donnarob said:


> Hi, Can't get Burgen's over here only Bergen!!
> Donna



Spelt bread is supposed to be very good also


----------



## Ikey the tinker

I have a smearing of marmite on a couple of oatcakes for a snack every day. Delicious stuff.


----------



## Liz!

I love marmite SO MUCH. But a friend who was training to be a Dr told me they use it to mutate cells as an experiment. This means it is a carcinogen. 

Along with a lot of other things of course.

I gave it up for about a year and then fell back into almost my old ways - I used to have it on toast for breakfast and for lunch, now I have one piece of rye toast with it on in the morning! Thinly spread! 

Drool.


----------



## ILOVEITBUT

Just a quick observation re marmite. I had painful foot problems including big toe and heal on the same foot for several years which my doctor couldn't cure with medicines. I love marmite and I used to have it 4-5 mornings a week but due to a diagnosis of angina, I was advised to cut down on bread and consequently stopped marmite completely. Anyway foot pain stopped and hasn't returned after several months. Coincidence? I don't think so and will report this to my GP in case he could help anyone else with foot joint pain.


----------

